# New Pick-Up



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey,

Sold my monster Cariba to a friend, as I couldnt afford a bigger tank and hes in with a shoal now.

So I got me a Piraya instead







He's a bit battered from the journey yesterday, but has gorgeous colours and a lovely shape. Heres a few pics for now, i'll get more when the sun goes down.

Cheers!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn nice pickup man......


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

wow man...very nice..







are they more aggressive then caribe??


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice piraya!

Details on the shoal the massive cariba is now in?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

wow nice fish. Where do you keep finding these huge fish


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Just around the UK, theres quite a fair few massive Pygos around, and alot of keepers have huge fish (12" Mannies, 15-17" Rhoms etc.)

The shoal he is in now consists of: Another 16.5" Caribe, and 4 reds ranging from around 9-7 inches.

This guy hasnt shown any aggression really yet, he had a hell of a journey yesterday. I acclimatized him for over an hour!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet pickup, got a few myself!









So you sold your 14" Cariba because of his size, for a 12" Piraya?









Just busting your chops man, beautiful pickup!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

16" Cariba









At least once this Piraya starts growing i'll be able to afford a lovely big tank for him


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

PygoShlee said:


> 16" Cariba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I'm telling you - if that Cariba is *really* 16", tell your friend to get him measured properly so that the scientific "max size" data on the species could be updated. I think that would be cool for hobbyists to know.

http://www.opefe.com/cariba.html



> MAXIMUM SIZE
> 
> P. cariba can range up to 38 cm (15 inches) TL, but usually range up to 30 cm (12 inches) and weigh up to 1 kg (Taphorn 1992). They have very high foreheads and a bulldog-like face, which makes them look considerably large.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, we tried our best but it was bloody difficult. The other one in his tank is slightly bigger, too.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

PygoShlee said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sold my monster Cariba to a friend, as I couldnt afford a bigger tank and hes in with a shoal now.
> 
> ...


A lot of you guys over there have Massive Pygo's,i enjoy looking at them all!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful, kick ass Piraya you got there!!!....He rocks like a CINDERELLA concert!!!....


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sad you had to let the Cariba go, though nice he is in a bigger tank now with some teammates... Nice Piraya!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice pick up


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Hard call to make man, give up a massive cariba for the fishes sake was the right thing to do







If i'm not mistaken won't the PIraya range up to 22" though lol


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers guys.

Yes he will get massive, but at least he wont need a bigger tank for a while


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Awsome fish!! cant wait till mines that big!!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

What's his personality like being alone in that tank? Never had a solo piraya before.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Hasnt really shown it yet, he's only been in the tank since Wednesday









He shows interest in movement around his tank, so I'll train him up to be an aggy f*cker.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool keep us posted on him


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Few more

He's got quite bad HITH, but i'll sort him out.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a beefy looking piraya. nice pickup


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers









He's a bit skittish at the moment, nearly knocked himself out last night by headbutting the heater and then the opposite side glass. Dick.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Piraya. Hopefully u'll get the Hith under control.


----------

